# countertop receptacles in a laundry room



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

The reason for the kitchen spacing requirements is because people usually have toasters, coffee pots, mixers, microwaves, popcorn poppers, etc etc.

What on a laundry folding countertop will most people be plugging in?


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

I usually follow the same guidelines but i do not think it is a code requirement. As people have irons, weird steamer things and many times odd chargers i find plugged in on a laundry rm counters.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

480sparky said:


> The reason for the kitchen spacing requirements is because people usually have toasters, coffee pots, mixers, microwaves, popcorn poppers, etc etc.
> 
> What on a laundry folding countertop will most people be plugging in?


AN iron, tv, laptop, cell phone, grow lights.. you name it.:thumbup:


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

I think the point was being made that kitchen appliances have short cords, while other appliances - like clothes irons- have longer cords.

Code does not apply 'countertop rules' to any counters outside the kitchen.

Indeed, the required 'laundry receptacle' isn't for an iron at all. In the 2011 edition, they specified that it has to be within 6-ft. of the washing machine. 

I'm not happy with that rule, as there are plenty of places within 6-ft. of the washer where the washer cord won't reach. This puts us back to using extension cords. 

Likewise, the code rule encourages the receptacle to be placed where it's behind the washer, no longer easily accessible to someone wanting to plug in an iron.

I had always thought the receptacle was for an iron - ironic, isn't it?

"Code minimum" is no substitute for good design. If you see a place that needs a receptacle, put one in.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Amish Electrician said:


> "Code minimum" is no substitute for good design. If you see a place that needs a receptacle, put one in.


Only if someone else is paying for it.


----------



## Davethewave (Jan 6, 2012)

What about counter tops in the pantry? I just did a house that had a wrap counter in the pantry. Approx. 18' of counter. Installed 6 outlets. It bothers me to look at counter tops without outlets.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Davethewave said:


> What about counter tops in the pantry? I just did a house that had a wrap counter in the pantry. Approx. 18' of counter. Installed 6 outlets. It bothers me to look at counter tops without outlets.


A pantry requires the outlets and spacing of the sabc for kit. counters


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Only if someone else is paying for it.


While it's hard to know someone's state of mind, that reply sounds flippant, and borders on disrespectful.

Why? Because OF COURSE you get paid for the work you do. What the reply leaves out is that the customer usually relies on us to provide them with what they need.

The customer isn't going to pull out a code book and ten lawyers, to argue over whether something MUST be done. Heck no. 

Instead, he'll say "I'm making a laundry room, and need you to wire it up." So, you look at his layout, figure out what makes sense, and price it accordingly. Then you say "I gave you a receptacle here over the counter so you can plug in an iron if you want."


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Canadian code requires a home run for receptacles in a laundry room (apart from the washer and dryer, of course). Seems like a good rule of thumb to me. Spacing of receptacles above laundry room countertops is not specified.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Amish Electrician said:


> While it's hard to know someone's state of mind, that reply sounds flippant, and borders on disrespectful.
> 
> Why? Because OF COURSE you get paid for the work you do. What the reply leaves out is that the customer usually relies on us to provide them with what they need.
> 
> ...


Depends. If you're doing work for Splash n' Dash Contracting, you do it bare minimum according to code and get the he!! outta there. If you can upsell and make money off change orders, that's a different story.


----------



## sparky250 (Aug 28, 2012)

99cents said:


> Canadian code requires a home run for receptacles in a laundry room (apart from the washer and dryer, of course). Seems like a good rule of thumb to me. Spacing of receptacles above laundry room countertops is not specified.


2012 CEC
26-720 General
This Rule applies to branch circuits for all residential occupancies (including dwelling units and single dwellings)
as follows:
(a) each receptacle installed for a refrigerator shall be supplied by a branch circuit that does not supply any
other outlets, except a recessed clock receptacle intended for use with an electric clock;
(b) at least one branch circuit shall be provided solely for receptacles installed in the laundry room or in a space
where the complete plumbing is installed to accommodate a washing machine;

Im interpreting this rule as , atleast one branch circuit for the washer which other receptacles located in laundry room can be connected to. I have always jumped the " iron " plug off the washer plug.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

sparky250 said:


> Im interpreting this rule as , atleast one branch circuit for the washer which other receptacles located in laundry room can be connected to. I have always jumped the " iron " plug off the washer plug.


I also do that. Don't call it an 'iron plug tho'.

My wife irons (bless her soul) in the kitchen if she wants to watch something on Apple TV, the den if it's a movie she recorded on her hdpvr or a demand movie, or the family room if just regular satellite.

Leave her in the utility room with the wash machine? I don't think so.:no:


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

I refer as a laundry iron as an electric doorstop. That's what many people use them for. :laughing:


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

retiredsparktech said:


> I refer as a laundry iron as an electric doorstop. That's what many people use them for. :laughing:


I have seen the old cast iron ones used that way not electric


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

I used to install dedicated circuits for washer, gas dryer, utility room receps. Now with all GC and HO being tight as hell, unless they request otherwise they all get tied onto the same circuit.


----------

